# angemessenes trinkgeld



## horstemil (21. Januar 2009)

folgende Situation: im Handelschannel sucht jemand einen Juwi, der ihm einen "Titanring des Erdenwächters" herstellt. 
Kann ich, also angeflüstert und siehe da, ein potentieller Kunde ist mehr als interessiert. Das ging solange gut, bis wir zum Thema TG kamen. Ich persönlich halte es für angemessen, für das Herstellen dieses Items 99 g zu verlangen, denn schließlich habe ich dafür einige Zeit investiert. Sicher muss der Interessent sich die Mats zusammen farmen, kaufen, was weiss ich, aber wir reden hier von einem Epic-Item, dass im AH gern vierstellig angeboten wird.

Wie seht ihr das? Was ist angemessen?


----------



## Haerton (21. Januar 2009)

ich finde es durchaus angemessen.. die 6 (?) tage wo man die dayli machen muss um das rezept zu bekommen sollten auch dementsprechen bezahlt werden.


tg ist da ok - gerade auch in dieser höhe!


----------



## Lootelf (21. Januar 2009)

horstemil schrieb:


> Wie seht ihr das? Was ist angemessen?



Was willst du eigentlich?
Entweder du sagst klipp und klar, dass du 99 Gold für die Herstellung haben willst, oder du hoffst auf die Fairness deines Mitspielers und lässt dich auf ein "Trinkgeld" ein.
Ein Trinkgeld ist eine *freiwillige* Geste des Dankes und keine Entlohnung.


----------



## Haerton (21. Januar 2009)

bei höherwertigen items ganz gewiss eine art "entlohnung" !


edit: es ist beim juwe nit so wie beim schmied das man vom lehrer alles in arsch geschoben bekommt


----------



## Lootelf (21. Januar 2009)

Ja dann verlang 'ne Entlohung und mach nen ordentlichen Preis. Sag, dass du Item XY gegen Mats + 99G herstellst.
Wer im /2 seine Dienste gegen Trinkgeld anbietet und sich dann wundert wenn er nur 5 Gold rübergeschoben bekommt, der sollte vielleicht mal wieder klar im Kopf werden.


----------



## Haerton (21. Januar 2009)

das ist absolut richtig. du musst defintiv nen FP setzen gegen mats. tg wären bei mir auch nur 5-10g


----------



## Lootelf (21. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht noch einmal zum allgemeinen Verständnis, was nach der aktuellen Rechtsauffassung unter einem Trinkgeld verstanden wird:

§ 107 Abs. 3 Gewerbeordnung
Trinkgeld ist ein Geldbetrag, den ein Dritter *ohne rechtliche Verpflichtung* dem Arbeitnehmer *zusätzlich* zu einer dem Arbeitgeber geschuldeten Leistung zahlt.&#8220;


----------



## Haerton (21. Januar 2009)

hier gehts allerdings nicht um irgendeine rechtliche auffassung bzw um irgendein gesetz. er verlangt lediglich geld für seine 6 tage die er investiert hat um das ding zu lernen. muss er dann nur eben anders im handelschannel schreiben bzw das eben als fp + mats verkaufen


----------



## Lootelf (21. Januar 2009)

Haerton schrieb:


> hier gehts allerdings nicht um irgendeine rechtliche auffassung bzw um irgendein gesetz.


Geht es wohl. Derartige Definitionen sorgen nämlich dafür, dass es bezüglich des Verständnisses über den Begriff "Trinkgeld" keine Misverständnisse gibt.
Und da es hier scheinbar um einen deutschsprachigen Realm geht, kann man davon ausgehen, dass mein Handelspartner unter einem Trinkgeld genaus das versteht, was der Gesetzgeber als Definition für diesen Begriff festgesetzt hat.

Wenn du von mir 3 Bananen möchtest, ich dir aber 3 Äpfel gebe, mit der Begründung "Mir egal ob du Äpfel dazu sagst, hier gehts nicht darum was in einem Botanik-Buch steht, ich nenne die Dinger Bananen...", dann will ich dein Gesicht sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> ... eben als fp + mats verkaufen



!


----------



## Fornika (21. Januar 2009)

bei uns is es derzeit so krank das man sogar g kriegt wenn man was herstellen lässt das einen skillpunkt gibt. also wenn man es ned so eilig hat mit dem item dann etwas warten bis einer wieder so ein angebot im /2 postet. dann zahlt es sich doppelt aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
btw ich zahl derzeit auch 25g für skillpunkte um meinen Schmiedekunstskill auf 450 zu kriegen.


----------



## Dalmus (21. Januar 2009)

Lootelf schrieb:


> Geht es wohl. Derartige Definitionen sorgen nämlich dafür, dass es bezüglich des Verständnisses über den Begriff "Trinkgeld" keine Misverständnisse gibt.


Sehr richtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zudem gibt es auch folgendes zu Bedenken: Das Rezept ist kein Worlddrop, für den man im AH 1K old hinlegen müsste.
In dem Fall würde ich das auch irgendwie wieder rausholen wollen.
6 tage die Daily machen... das bringt wieviel Gold ein?
Und es ist ja nicht so, daß Du exra für ihn die 6 Tage investiert hättest - das hast Du bereits vorher getan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schalalai-Paladin (21. Januar 2009)

> es ist beim juwe nit so wie beim schmied das man vom lehrer alles in arsch geschoben bekommt



Oh man...selten so gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hör mir bloß auf ey, jeden tag ne dicke Berufsdaily bei der man sich maßig kohle mit den komischen Drachenauge oder wie des ding heißt sichern kann und tausende von neuen rezepten zum kaufen. Beschwer dich bloß net ey....


----------



## Haerton (21. Januar 2009)

also das mit den bananen find ich klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal abgesehen vom gesetz etc pp... es ist alles eine verhandlungssache und bei den oben genannten ring, und auch anderen herstellbaren items egal aus welchem berufsfeld, gibt es ausnahmen. da liegt es aber an den herstellern dies den leuten klar zu machen. wenn du 99g haben willst und der es dir nicht geben möchte dann lässt du es halt bleiben. evtl kommt er später nochma auf dich zurück oder eben nicht.

ein hoher festpreis (ich nenne es hier mal kein tg wegen gesetz und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ist in meinen augen durchaus angemessen


@fornika: jap das gibt es bei uns auch. pro skillpunkt entweder gold oder eben es entfällt das tg.

@schalalai.....: ich beschwer mich nit.. war selbst schmied mit einer fertigkeit von 449. daraus kann ich sagen das es eher nicht so ein problem war an alle rezepte zu kommen die es gibt =)


----------



## Dalmus (21. Januar 2009)

Schalalai-Paladin schrieb:


> Oh man...selten so gelacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Richtig, es ist eine Daily. Das hat 2 tolle Vorteile:
- Man muß nicht mehr Unmengen Gold im AH ausgeben, um an die Rezeepte zu kommen (so wie in BC)
- Man bekommt Gold für die Quest und wenn man die Marke in ein Drachenauge investiert, nochmal mehr Gold. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachteil:
- Man bekommt nur alle X Tage ein neues Rezept.

Mit den Rezepten vom Lehrer läßt sich einfach kein Profit machen. Die Steinchen sind nicht der Hammer, die Nachfrage nicht groß, das Angebot aber riesig. Nun kann man nur alle 3 Tage ein neues Rezept bekommen für einen neuen blauen Stein. Für Metas sind's glaub ich 5 Tage? Und für Ringe/Ketten 6 Tage?

Sicherlich kann man anführen, daß man nur wenig Zeit investieren muß, um an 6 Tagen die Quests zu machen und dann das Rezept + 100G (?) in den Händen zu halten.
Auf der anderen Seite kann man aber auch die Opportunitätskosten betrachten. Ein Drachenauge kostet 250-400G im AH, also nehmen wir mal großzügig einen Preis von 300G an. Nun haben wir für das Rezept auf 6 Drachenaugen verzichtet, das macht dann 1800G, die einem entgehen. Die 100G für die Quests ziehen wir kurz ab und landen bei einem Preis von 1700G für das Rezept.

Das rechtfertigt also durchaus schon die 99G, die der TE für die Herstellung verlangt.
Das Einzige was also vielleicht verwirrend war, war tatsächlich der Begriff "Taschengeld". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## horstemil (21. Januar 2009)

... und wieder etwas schlauer. Also aus der Summe der Antworten muss ich feststellen:

1. Meine Definition von TG war falsch, sorry, 
2. ich habe nicht meine Dienste im Channel angeboten, sondern auf eine Anfrage geantwortet,
3. also ich bekomme pro Daily lediglich 5 g, macht bei 6 Tagen, die ich für die 6 Marken für das Rezept brauche, 30 g, also nichts mit massig Kohle durch Dailies und nebenbei gesagt, wenn ich auf ein Rezept meine Marken spare, kann ich keine Drachenaugen kaufen, um damit Geld zu machen,
4. ich denke, dass die 99 g angemessen sind, das hat ja das feedback gezeigt.

Das sind eben die Extreme in diesem Spiel. Minuten vorher will mir einer 20 Saronitbarren schenken, bloss weil ich ihm den Weg zum nächsten Questgeber zeige und kurz danach meint jemand, ein Epic Item gibt es zum Null Ouvert. 

danke an alle, die sich sachlich beteiligt haben.


----------



## Dalmus (21. Januar 2009)

horstemil schrieb:


> 3. also ich bekomme pro Daily lediglich 5 g, macht bei 6 Tagen, die ich für die 6 Marken für das Rezept brauche, 30 g, also nichts mit massig Kohle durch Dailies


Dann bescheißt Dich der Questgeber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er sollte Dir eigentlich 7g40 geben, wenn Du noch nicht 80 bist und auch 80 immerhin 20g63 pro Quest.
Jedenfalls laut DB.


----------



## Lootelf (21. Januar 2009)

Nun, ob 99 Gold angemessen sind oder nicht. Welchen Gegenwert hat denn eine Dienstleistung, die mit ca. 20 Sekunden "Arbeit" und einmaligen Anschaffungskosten von in den Raum geworfenen 1700 Gold zu Buche schlägt? Das zu errechnen ist deine persönliche Aufgabe und wenn du meinst, dass 99 Gold deiner Meinung nach angemessen sind, das ist das so.
Wenn dann noch der Markt einen derartigen Preis für diese Dienstleistung hergibt, ist es absolut legitim, einen deratigen Preis zu verlangen.

Die allgemein üblichen Regeln sind aber so, dass der Verkäufer dem Käufer zunächst ein Verkaufsangebot unterbreitet. Einigt man sich auf ein "angemessenes Trinkgeld", so liegt dies allerdings im Ermessen des Käufers, was er aus seiner Sicht für angemessen hält. Dessen muss man sich als Verkäufer bewusst sein.

Ich verzaubere zum Beispiel auch nur gegen Mats+ freiwilliges TG, ärgere mich aber auch nicht, wenn mir jemand nur 10 Gold, 5 Gold oder gar nichts zusteckt. Wenn ich gewollt hätte, das mir jemand Gold dafür gibt, dann hätte ich es ihm vorher sagen müssen. Alles andere sind Gefälligkeiten, da es sich hier zum einen um ein Spiel und  zum anderen um Gegenstände ohne realen Nennwert handelt.

Und wenn dir mal einer nix bezahlt, dann denkste dir halt "was für'n Arsch..." und gut ist's. Der nächste steckt dir dafür vielleicht 500 Gold zu und freut sich, das Item nicht für 3000G im AH kaufen zu müssen.... 

In WoW ist es wie im richtigen Leben, es gibt Arschlöcher und Pimmel.
Wenn jemand vom Pizza-Service passendes Rückgeld verlangt ist es sicherlich unhöflich aber dennoch sein gutes Recht.


----------



## horstemil (21. Januar 2009)

letzte Korrektur: hab das verwechselt mit einer meiner anderen Dailies, sicher gibt es nicht nur 5 g sondern die genannten 7 noch etwas.


----------



## Fornika (21. Januar 2009)

aber andererseits gesagt   so gut wie juwis hats kein anderer Beruf.....oder ich kenn zumindest keinen der irgendwas gleichwertiges wie drachenaugen bekommt.  als schmied wäre ich schon froh wenn ich dailys hätte


----------



## Mäuserich (27. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich bedenke was einige schon als "angemessenes TG" empfunden haben wird mir schlecht.

Habe z.B. für eine Mungo-Verzauberung mal ganze 50 Silber bekommen (wow, jetzt renn ich erstmal ins AH und kauf für meinen Lvl 5 Twink nen grünen Gürtel... ach ne reicht ja nicht mal dafür, vielen Dank Geizhals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Ich finde es nur fair wenn du für ein Rezept das nicht ganz alltäglich ist auch deine 99 Gold haben willst, du hast ja auch wie bereits gesagt dafür auf einiges verzichtet... Und meiner Meinung nach sollte auch jeder bereit sein solche Preise zu zahlen, einen Beruf zu skillen soll sich ja auch lohnen. Normalerweise bekomme ich für eine Verzauberung maximal 10 Gold, nur ein einziges mal wars einem 30 wert.


----------



## Clemonde (28. Januar 2009)

> gestern hat jmd nach einem Schleifer gesucht und ich habe mich bereitwillig dazu erklärt ihm seinen Stein zu schleifen...
> 
> nachdem ich fertig war habe ich ihm den Stein in das Handelsfenster gelegt und gewartet...
> 
> ...




also mir gehts jetz eigentlich nicht ums Gold, sondern wie mit einem umgegangen wird. 

wenn ich etwas suche, gebe ich auch immer großzügig Gold, damit mir diese Person wohlgesonnen ist und mir auch weiterhin Sachen baut/schleift verzaubert 
oder sonst was.

gildenintern schleife ich natürlich alles umsonst, aber von anderen Spieler die pro Tag 200-1000 Gold oder mehr durch Dailies/AH-Verkäufe oder sonstwas verdienen, kann ich doch 5-20 G pro Schliff verlangen oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (28. Januar 2009)

Clemonde schrieb:


> gildenintern schleife ich natürlich alles umsonst, aber von anderen Spieler die pro Tag 200-1000 Gold oder mehr durch Dailies/AH-Verkäufe oder sonstwas verdienen, kann ich doch 5-20 G pro Schliff verlangen oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Grundsätzlich kann man immer das verlangen was der andere bereit ist zu zahlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Konkrete Zahlen sind da immer schwierig - die sind wohl von Server zu Server unterschiedlich.
Auf Antonidas sind die Preise der Steine im AH sehr unterschiedlich. Bei grünen Steinen schaue ich mir immer erstmal die AH-Preise an (die Lager laufen einfach über, das Zeug muß weg) und je nach Preis werden oft nur perfekte Steine eingestellt - der Rest kommt zum Händler. Macht ja keinen Sinn das Zeug zu verramschen und die Preise durch das Überangebot unten zu halten.
Bei blauen Steinen sind die Preise auch unterschiedlicher wie sonst noch was. Scharlachrubine kriegt man immer gut weg. Doch für manche Steine (egal wie geschliffen) bekommt man mit Glück vielleicht 10G dort. Dann kann man auch für's schleifen nicht wirklich was verlangen.^^
Bei Metas das gleiche Spiel: Erdringdiamanten kann man im AH ganz gut verkaufen - Polarlichtdiamanten Fehlanzeige. Die bekommt man im AH ungeschliffen teurer weg. Wenn also jemand mit dem Gersuch kommen würde mir einen zu schleifen, fände ich es auch da vermessen was dafür zu verlangen (einfach schon weil er besser damit fahren würde ihn im AH zu verkaufen und nach dem Kauf des geschliffenen Steins noch was raus hätte).


----------



## Duplexhammer (29. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

also 99g für 3 Minuten Schleifarbeit inklusive Anreise finde ich doch schon überzogen. Wenn das Angebot so knapp ist und der Kunde das zahlt ok. Aber Ein Tinkgeld ist ein eher klener Betrag hatte ich immer gedacht und irgendwie soll es ja auch der Leistung angemessen sein. Je nach Stein/Gegenstand nehme ich 5-20 g Tg. Das du mehr Verlangst weil du für den Ring mal Zeit investiert hast finde ich recht happig. Du wirst ja den Ring wahrschinlich nicht aus Jux und Dollerei erlent haben, sondern weil er dir/deiner Gilde/ deinen Freunden was bringt. Da kann man dann schlecht mit Anschaffungskosten argumentieren, ich zahle ja auch nicht extra viel Tg an Kellner weil er seine Arbeitskleidung wahrscheinlich mal selbst bezahlen durfte...

Ich finde ein kleiner Goldbetrag im 2 stelligen Bereich ist da eher in Ordnung. 100g TG + Matskosten im Ah würden auf unsrem Server da auch dem Sofortkaufpreis im Ah gleichkommen.

Und über Geldmangel kann ich mich als Juwe nun wirklich nicht beklagen. Auch wenn ich nur Gelegentlich Leuten etwas schleife, die länger über den Handelschannel erfolglos suchen. Das Ah bietet auf meinem Server (Dun Morogh) da alleine genügend Verdienstmöglichkeiten. Oft sind dort einige gschliffene Steine für 20-70 Gold über dem AH-Einkaufspreis zu verkaufen. Zwei mal am Tag dort was hereinzustellen reicht aus ,um mit ca. 200-300g Tagesgewinn abzuschließen.


----------



## Mightymagic (29. Januar 2009)

Ich finde diese Diskussionen immer herrlich. Meine Erlebnisse zu BC - Zeiten, wo ich den größten Teil der möglichen Juwe-Rezepte besaß (und das Ziel strebe ich auch für Wotlk an), stellen die "Zahlungsmoral" potentieller "Kunden" schon ganz anders dar. (Die Begriffe in den " dürfen gerne gegen passende Bezeichnungen der Finanz und Tierwelt usw. ausgetauscht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

So kam es öfters vor, dass sich Leute auf meine Werbung (die ich übrigens nicht so offensiv postete, wie einige Spielerkollegen mit Ihren Seitenlangen Angebots-Einkauf-Listen-gegen-NN-bei-garantierter-Zahlung) meldeten, sich den mitgebrachten Stein schleifen liessen, dann aber mit dem in meiner Anzeige ausgewiesenen Preis nicht zahlen wollten. Es lebe die Geduld: Mein bester "Kunde" wartete geschlagene 60 Minuten auf seinen Stein, der sich bereits im Handelsfenster befand. Gut das beide einen Handel freigeben müssen....

BTT: 99g finde ich persönlich schon hoch gegriffen, aber nur 10g oder weniger fänd ich auch nicht in Ordnung. Wer nicht bereit ist wenigstens ... sagen wir mal ... 50g zu zahlen, für ein Item was als craftable je nach Klasse als bestes Item vor oder sogar noch während Naxx gehandelt werden kann, der soll doch bitte selbst den Beruf des Juwelenschleifers erlernen und sich das Ding selbst bauen.

Just my two cents...


----------



## Clemonde (30. Januar 2009)

Duplexhammer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> also 99g für 3 Minuten Schleifarbeit inklusive Anreise finde ich doch schon überzogen.



finde ich nicht, da man dieses rezept nur für sehr wenige Spieler auf dem Server erlernt...ich meine...für die Tokens kann man sich auch fast 3 andere Rezepte holen die 100-1000 mal mehr gebraucht werden..

nur meine 2 euro-cent 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (3. Februar 2009)

ich bin auch juwe, aber ich finde ein fp oder tg von 99g(!!) total übertrieben für den ring. sicher verzichtet man dafür auf das gold was die drachenaugen bringen, aber ohne diese rezepte würde die drachenaugen nicht mal jemand brauchen. wenn ich gold machen will mit dem beruf, dann verkauf ich halt die drachenaugen und verlang nicht ein wucher tg. zumal sowieso schon genug bei mir auf dem server des rezept können ,als das man sich leisten könne sone hohen tgs zu verlangen.


----------



## BTTony (21. Februar 2009)

Trinkgeld ist sicher eine freiwillige Leistung, aber fahr mal nach Südeuropa und erzähl denen da, du findest 1 Prozent der Rechnung wäre angemessen! Und in welcher Höhe ein Trinkgeld sein sollte steht auch im Knigge. Nehmen wir also als Rechnungsansatz 10% des Leistungswertes (sagt man wohl so über Trinkgeld im RL) wären ein angemessenes Trinkgeld. Dann schau, was dein Kram im AH kostet und davon 10% sind sicher ne angemessene Sache. Alles pie mal daumen, Mats abziehen oder sonst was. Wer sich da mit 5 g bei nem Epic "freikauft" hat einfach keine Manieren. Da kotzt dir auch der Kellner vor die Füße, wenn du deine Family einlädst und bei ner 200 € Rechnung 1 Euro an den Pizzakellner gibst.

Und zu dem Einwand 2 minuten aufwand 99 g - wielange brauch ich denn wohl um meinen Beruf durchzuskillen? - das holste im Leben nicht wieder in Relation.

P.S.: Ich hab da drei Koreaner an der Hand, die machen ALLES für ne Schale Reis!


----------



## kosmo79 (21. Februar 2009)

Das mit dem TG is ja so ne Sache.

zb- Verzauberung : Solang es da Leute gibt die dir 10-20 Gold geben für nen Skillpunkt oder welche ihre Dienste umsonst anbieten wird dir keiner freiwillig TG geben.

Schlossknacken dauert auch seine Zeit um es auf das gewünschte Skilllevel zu bringen.


Ich bezahle eigentlich immer TG.


----------



## blindhai (21. Februar 2009)

Einfach *vorher* festlegen und fertig, dann gibt es auch keine Missverständnisse. Wenn du dich auf TG einlässt, dann musst du halt das nehmen was kommt.


----------

